# Wappenentwurf in Photoshop



## darkkiller_ (2. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,
Ich möchte gern ein Wappen erstellen:

Bsp.: http://www.pfaffnau.ch/gif/wappen_pfaffnau.gif

Mir geht es momentan prinzipiell nur um die Form, Farben usw. weis ich wie ich gestalten will und kann, ich bekomm nur in Photoshop solch eine Form nicht hin ?
Hab mich mit dem Pfadwerkzeug versucht doch leider ohne erfolg,
könnte mir jemand helfen bzw. einen tip geben ? 

Danke !


----------



## Alexander Groß (2. Oktober 2007)

Woran scheitert es denn bei dir? Mit dem Pfadwerkzeug ist das eigentlich eine Sache von ein paar klicks. Oft hat Photoshop sogar schon fertige Formen für so etwas. In der Suche findest du mit "wappen" auch einige Hilfestellung. Wenn du trotzdem nicht weiterkommst einfach weiterfragen.


Alex


----------



## andy72 (2. Oktober 2007)

Mit dem Pfadwerkzeug liegst Du schon mal richtig 

Schritt 1)
Ziehe mit dem Pfeil-Werkzeug Hilfslinien in Anordnung eines senkrechten Rechtecks.
Ziehe nun eine weitere semkrechte Hilfslinie in der Mitte des Rechtecks.

Schritt 2)
Aktiviere in "Ansicht" die Ausrichtung an Hilfslinien, wechsle zum Pfadwerkzeug und setze nacheinander von Links nach rechts an der oberen Hilfslinie die 2 Knoten, danach
auf der zentrierten Hilfslinie unten einen Knoten und schliesse den Pfad dann an der
oberen linken Ecke des Hilfslinien-Rechteck, so dass Du ein Dreieck als Pfad hast.

Schritt 3)
Doppelklick das Pfadwerkzeug in der Werkzeugpalette  und wechsle zum Werkzeug mit dem offenen Dreieck, das nach unten zeigt ( habe jetzt nicht im Kopf, wie das heisst, ich glaube "Knoten umwandeln" *g*).

Klicke damit einmal auf den unteren Knoten, um den spitzen Knoten in eine welle umzuwandeln und ziehe vorsichtig an einem der nun entstandenen "Griffel" an den Seiten, um die Linie zu verzerren.

Schritt 4)
Wechsle in der Werkzeugpalette der Pfadwerkzeuge nun zum Werkzeug mit dem weissen Pfeil, um den unteren Knoten nun so zu verzerren, dass er symmetrisch wird:
Ziehe die Beiden Enden des Knoten (die Griffe) nun auf der linken und rechten Seite soweit nach aussen, bis der gewünschte Effekt der Verzerrung erreicht ist.

Um nun das Wappen zu füllen, kannst Du in der Ebenenpalette auf "Pfade" klicksen,
dann mit Rechts auf den Pfad in der Pfadpalette klicken und dann auf "Auswahl erstellen".

Ab hier solltest Du alleine weiter kommen 

LG
Andy


----------

